# Sunglass lenses to handle both light and dark areas



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking at either Speedcraft or Oakley.

Both have photochomatic lenses.
I see the prism lenses recommended a lot on these forums.

Any suggestions which lenses would be great for every day riding, when out in the sun and moving into woods, then out again?

I am thinking the photochromic. How about any of the hyper lenses from 100%?


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I use the Oakley Light Grey lens, 39% light transmission and neutral tint. Photochromatic were always too slow for me.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not either of the brands you asked about but I've been riding with prescription Wiley X Bricks for years with their grey polarized lenses with excellent results.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

The Julbo Zebra work real well. They are photochromic and I'm not sure how fast they react, but the tint I believe is somewhat similar to Prism and a lot cheaper. 

I can wear them in dark trails and I like what they do. Also real nice driving in cruddy weather. But they do have some glare protection and do well moving in and out of the woods.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't know about photochromatic, but I have a pair of amber sport glasses and they are great at reducing direct sun, but also working in the dark. I have a pair of darkly shaded sunglasses that I can't use much in the summer because our forested areas are so dramatically darker, ironically they work great in the winter when it's all snow, even though the sun angle is super low and it's actually really "dark" already. Photochomatic has never worked great for me, but the right tint of amber has definitely been great. Forgot my driving sunglasses yesterday, but had my riding glasses, worked great. Really kind of a jack-of-all trades.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I really like my WileX Light Adapting (photochromic) lenses. I ride in and out of trees and shadows and often ride around dawn/dusk or on snowy or cloudy days. The change is seamless and fast enough.

I used to have two sets of lenses with my Oakley Half Jackets (rose for low light and dark grey for full sun) which I suppose would be ideal , but those didn't change themselves and it took a lot longer to change than the photochromic lenses. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

They may be out there, but I haven't seen photochromic lenses that change fast enough going from sunlit open areas to stretch of dense dark woods and out again. The ones I've had take 30 seconds or more to change and they'd have to change in couple of seconds riding into a dark stretch. I compromised and got lightly tinted photochromics for riding. In the Sun, they aren't as dark as I'd prefer for bright sunlight, but not so dark I can't see when I hit a stretch of dark woods. Out of the sun, they lighten up enough to see well when it starts getting pretty dark at dawn/dusk when the Sun is behind the horizon. I could ride with them at night.

It does depend on where you ride too. Riding in the northeast and places is the northwest, woods can get really dark fast. In other places, not so much. 

I need a new pair so will be on the lookout for what's out there.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Are the prizm lenses good for both sun and shade?


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Found it, looks like Trail Torch is for medium to bright light.
Could not find anything for the 100% that matched the VLT of those.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I use Tifosi Light Night Fototec lenses. They have several versions of their Fototec lenses, for different amounts light transmission. The Light Night version doesn't get very dark (but still has 100% uv protection), and is ideal for in and out of shadows riding. They transition fast enough that I don't even notice it. I even use them for night rides. 

I live in the SE, so mostly ride in the woods, and they work great. 

Worth looking at. They make a nice product with good lens quality, and price is pretty good too. They've held up well for 5+ years now.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes. Apparently "rose" or pinkish tinted lenses kind of combine the effect of amber contrast lenses (shooting glasses) with some actual glare protection. They don't look pink or reddish looking through them, more like amber.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> I compromised and got lightly tinted photochromics for riding. In the Sun, they aren't as dark as I'd prefer for bright sunlight, but not so dark I can't see when I hit a stretch of dark woods. Out of the sun, they lighten up enough to see well when it starts getting pretty dark at dawn/dusk when the Sun is behind the horizon. I could ride with them at night.


Yes, I should've been more specific. The Light Adapting lenses I wear are almost clear indoors and at night and only get medium dark even in bright direct sunlight. That's dark enough for me and not so dark that I can't see when I hit a shady or dark spot.

Disclaimer: I'm not light sensitive and wear riding glasses for protection from UV, trail hazards, and to see (I'm near sighted).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lardo5150 said:


> Looking at either Speedcraft or Oakley.
> 
> Both have photochomatic lenses.
> I see the prism lenses recommended a lot on these forums.
> ...












I've been using the Oakley "BLACK IRIDIUM PHOTOCHROMIC ACTIVATED" lenses in some Jawbreaker frames for the last year or so. They work great for BC forest riding in and out of the trees. I would want something with a darker tint for really bright days where I was rarely in the trees, but that's not common for me in BC.

I like the fact they go light/clear enough that winter forest use is excellent and I like the clarity of the lenses. They provide a lot of coverage from tree branches and dust/mud without fogging up.

The main downsides are cost and the fact they make me look like I'm a triathlete! 

I'm pretty satisfied. If I lost or destroyed them I'd buy them again.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a few pairs of Oakley Prizm Trail prescription/progressive lenses that are great for in and out of sun, as long as you're mostly out of the super bright light. For road riding, mostly in the sun, Prizm Road lenses are perfect for me, especially when it's hot. The darker lens has a placebo effect for making you feel cooler.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I have Oakley Racing Jackets with about four pairs of lenses. I have the photochromatic ones in for riding. My riding is mostly under tree cover with the odd bit in direct sunlight, but it's never a critical part, IE the sunlight bits are usually slow to medium parts riding to the trails. So I've never had an issue with the speed of the change. They are predominantly clear for my rides. 
I've never actually tried to ride with the Prism lens they came with, I thought they would be too dark for my local trails.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I use Prizm 'road' lenses at dusk, in winter time or overcast days here in Phoenix . Keep in mind not many trees on phx trails and it's super bright even in winter (on clear sunny days) so I found the "trail" version to not be dark enough. If I lived up in cool pines of northern Arizona I'd use the 'trail' lenses for sure. 85% of the time I use the darkest grey Prizm lens they make. Can't even hardly walk outside without them nowadays.

Someone asked if the Prizm lenses were good for shade/sun. I don't think matters really, what matters in lens tint/color combined with VLT. Prizm seems to help contrast ground features and imperfections on the trail a bit, at least to me.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not so enthusiastic about Oakley Prizm trail. They are really good for both, sunny or shady areas, but when you are riding under trees where some sun still get through and you have bright spots on mostly dark ground, they are anything but great. Hell... they are anything but good. I don't have problems with light glasses on bright terrain, and most of my sunglasses, even for winter and skiing are light, so I actually find Oakley G30 much more versatile then Prizm trail. Prizm makes those bright spots in generally shady areas super bright so you don't see any details there, and at least for me it's pretty annoying when you don't know what's in that bright spot, rocks, roots, or just nice flat trail. With G30 I never have issues like this. But if you are riding mostly on sun or mostly in shadow Prizm is nice.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

primoz said:


> I'm not so enthusiastic about Oakley Prizm trail. They are really good for both, sunny or shady areas, but when you are riding under trees where some sun still get through and you have bright spots on mostly dark ground, they are anything but great. Hell... they are anything but good. I don't have problems with light glasses on bright terrain, and most of my sunglasses, even for winter and skiing are light, so I actually find Oakley G30 much more versatile then Prizm trail. Prizm makes those bright spots in generally shady areas super bright so you don't see any details there, and at least for me it's pretty annoying when you don't know what's in that bright spot, rocks, roots, or just nice flat trail. With G30 I never have issues like this. But if you are riding mostly on sun or mostly in shadow Prizm is nice.


Agreed. G30s rock. I have also had Oakley photochromatic lenses that I liked.

The Trail Prizms? Yeah. Not so much.

I agree with all your comments and would add that in bright light they are not not even close to being dark enough for me.

If I buy Prizms again, I am going to try the road version.


----------



## vannguyen (Aug 29, 2019)

Photochromic sunglasses is the best choice, lens can adjust the color depend on the light condition.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got the Photochromic, Prizm road and trail. For areas that are lined with trees...I like the Trail better. The Photochromic does not transition fast enough when going from sun to shadow. I also have the Speedcraft. They come with two lenses. The one that comes installed works real well in bright light. Both the Jawbreaker and Speedcraft are really comfortable to wear.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looking forward to trying the POC Solar Switch, uses electrochromic LCD lens and supposedly changes instantly.

No idea on pricing but you can imagine they will be up there.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ interesting. They say it switches between tints 3 and 4. That's from dark to really dark and doesn't sound like it would get as light as I would want for dark woods or dawn and dusk riding.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Too bad they don't go lower..I need clear to mid mainly. Maybe they will have a few models eventually catering to all lighting conditions.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TraxFactory said:


> Too bad they don't go lower..I need clear to mid mainly. Maybe they will have a few models eventually catering to all lighting conditions.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The Prizm Trails sound perfect for your needs.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

mtnbkrmike said:


> The Prizm Trails sound perfect for your needs.


Those do like really nice. I have some SMITH's Chromapop which are similar but still find myself grabbing the clears.


----------



## vannguyen (Aug 29, 2019)

Light grey lenses is also is an option.


----------



## kameramandan (Aug 5, 2019)

Amazing, I came here to post a thread on this exact topic..

I wear Oakleys with Sapphire PRIZM lenses, these are my work sunnies so they're for direct sun. Great for that, but not great when going from light to dark (and vice versa) and pretty awful in patchy light.

I'm a bit sensitive to light, hence the dark PRIZMs for daily use.. so I probably want lenses a little bit darker than the average person would use.

The Oakley frames (Mainlinks) fit amazingly and the current lenses are all scratched up, so sending them back to Oakley for new lenses in a different tint is definitely an option... but I'm also happy to get a new non-Oakley set just for riding, either way is fine. I definitely do like the casual look of the Mainlinks and would prefer that over 'cycling' sunnies if I have the option.

With all that in mind, does anyone have a suggestion or two for me to start looking at? There's so much to choose from that a quick nudge in the right direction would be a big help.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

Not familiar with either of OP's original models but Ryders Thorn antifog photochromic glasses have been great for me. Never have fogged up and they have a yellow tint that helps in the lower light areas. I always wear glasses except for night rides and they serve well. Looking to try Julbo Reactiv next but they seem pricey.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

On a related note, I was in WA riding early in this month and it was so damn dramatic how at 5pm, it was "lights out" on the mountain in the trees, in that with any kind of tint, it was damn hard to see! Not used to that being from Alaska where we have more light longer.


----------



## Crillz (Feb 12, 2014)

Jayem said:


> On a related note, I was in WA riding early in this month and it was so damn dramatic how at 5pm, it was "lights out" on the mountain in the trees, in that with any kind of tint, it was damn hard to see! Not used to that being from Alaska where we have more light longer.


In western WA, I prefer to use clear lenses a lot of the time.


----------



## vannguyen (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the Photochromic ImpactX from Rudy Project.
https://www.rudyprojectna.com/blogs/news/photochromic-impactx-the-perfect-lens-for-all-conditions


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I have the Oakley Prism Trail. I'm in NorCal and go in and out of light/dark a lot. To me these glasses have been perfect. They don't handled dusk as well as my yellow lenses from my last set of glasses did, but overall I like these way more. They are so light it's ridiculous. The color is great, it's enough to cut the glare from the sun but not be too dark. Also, as others have mentioned they really help contrasting trail features. Here in Norther California it gets pretty dry and dusty. Sometimes rocks etc are hard to see when they get covered in mood dust. I think these help with that. The price is steep, but I feel like you get what you pay for.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, necrobump here. I was singing the praises of the Julbo Zebra Light lenses, above, now Reactiv. They are not only photochromic, but also a "high contrast" lens color, reddish. I call them Satan glasses.

They're good, sure enough, at both providing glare protection and working well in low light conditions on wooded trails.

But, and this may not be peculiar to the Julbo, they are pretty scratched up here three years later. I'm usually pretty careful with my gear, but the MTB environment is hard on plastic lenses, so I think this is an inevitablity.

As much as I like them, I'm not sure the near or more than $200 price tag is worth it. I got a discontinued model off Amazon for considerably less, and there don't seem to be any similar deals these days.

So, when it comes time to replace them, I am probably going to go with some interchangeable lens type thing. The less expensive photochromics don't seem to be a high-contrast tint, e.g. Tifosi.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

i had several:
oakley prizm trail non photochromic- mwah.
bbb photochromic - fogs up
oakley jawbreaker lightest tint- nice. had some issues fogging up in winter when standing still.
ryders roam - perfect!! fastest transition time, no fogging. sadly lost in a crash, also did not stay in place very well.…
julbo reactiv zebra - lens ok-ish. transition time ok equal to oakley approx 20 seconds,but the lens give some distortion and reflection in the bended parts. took some getting used to

the julbo was 5 times cheaper then a new ryders roam. and seems to stay on my head.

generally i think i prefer a lighter lens over a dark one - lot of riding in summer i do in the evening or in the forest, not high altitude exposed where darker shades might be nice.
And inneed glasses for nightrising also..is nice if it can do that to


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I only really wear darker tints (mid grays) when I'm on the road. In the woods, I'll use orange tints for primarily sunny day riding, green/yellows for cloudy, and straight yellow tint [no 'sun protection'] for winter/night.

I have photochromatics, both 'good' recreational ones, and having owned transitions when I was using prescription lenses. None of them change fast enough to go from full sunlight to visibility in a tunnel...but that kind of stuff doesn't really happen when you're riding a mountain bike. The deepest, darkest thicket around me still lets in more than enough light to see with until the lenses adjust.

Anyway, I don't use the photochromatic lenses when MTBing unless it's a predominantly open area. The other lens tints mentioned above are more useful in general. Note that I don't have particular photo-sensitivity to light, even after vision correction.


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

Just picked up a pair of Rudy Project Deltabeat with Photochromatic Laser Purple lenses example Rudy Project Deltabeat Sunglasses - Gloss White / ImpactX 2 Photochromic Laser Purple - RxSport
The lens seems darker than the pictures but have been fine in my local woods which have some dense Pine/ hardwood tree covered parts of trails so I transition (no pun intended) from bright sunlight into dark woody area and I could see the trail no problem in the dark sections . Only one ride sofar so not enough to see how they deal with hot humid sweaty conditions and fogging .


----------



## flgfish (11 mo ago)

I'm a Prizm fan as well. I've been wearing the original G30 Prizm glasses to golf in for years, and they work in bright sunlight just as well as they do at dusk. I'm a fan.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Fyi I think frames direct has the flak 2.0 xl with prizm road lenses for $75. If they were almost any other lense I would have bought them. That's cheaper than just new lenses. ( I already have the road lenses)

Sent from my DE2117 using Tapatalk


----------

